# Testosterone Boosters Do they work, which one are legal in Canada



## kevinsky18 (Dec 5, 2006)

Do these testosterone boosters that are advertised actually work?  I have low testosterone levels do to a vasectomy I had 10 years ago.  I???m not looking for huge gains that come from the hard core steroids.  I???m just looking for something that will help bump me back up to my old normal levels.

Also I???m up in Canada and I have noticed that some places won???t ship up here so if you know of a specific product that works and is readily available in Canada I would be interested.


----------



## emitecaps (Dec 5, 2006)

There are a ton of test boosters on the market so it can be difficult and confusing to choose the proper one. I personally don't think they are of much benefit to those under 30. An AI will help boost test but also consider a product that either binds to SHBG or lowers it. This should in theory free up T and thus make the most of what you got.


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2006)

i didnt think a vasectomy affected testosterone levels?

ive had one, time for more research.


----------



## kevinsky18 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I'm well over 30.  

And yes vasectomies will reduce your testosterone levels.  Usually not by too much but coupled with age and it starts to have a noticed effect for some not all people.

So is there anyone in Canada that is using a testosterone booster and if so which product are you using?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2006)

What are your T levels.

I can't find any relationship between lower Testosterone levels and vasectomies.

If you are diagnosed with low T levels then TRT is really your best option.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.nichd.nih.gov/publications/pubs/vasectomy_safety.cfm


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2006)

nothing will beat a doctors visit, hormone replacement therapy is VERY beneficial.

if you are looking for something to raise your overall test levels, something like an ai (essentially it will block your bodies, production of estrogen thereby increasing your test levels) or a good test booster is diesel test or fuze.

if you are looking for something that will increase your free test, and this is what you would want, you see free test is the test that actually works and gives you the effects that we attrivute to testosteron then activate is the way to go.

of the two i would suggest activate unless you have been officially diagnosed with low test, then i would recommend having your doctor address this issue.

hope that helped.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2006)

regrettably I have to agree with nni (except for his supplement recommendations), go get your T levels checked, you may be a candidate for HRT.


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2006)

Prince said:


> regrettably I have to agree with nni (except for his supplement recommendations), go get your T levels checked, you may be a candidate for HRT.



hehehe, you know you want to. 

yeah with the big V and all i would to a doc before i mess with anything, not that i think they wouldnt work, but its like riding a bike when someone will give you a free car.


----------



## kevinsky18 (Dec 6, 2006)

fair enough.  Thanks guys


----------

